# What constitutes a Trio?



## flamencosketches

I'm not referring to a piece of music for three instruments/voices, but the musical form known as Trio that occurs in the middle of almost every Minuet or Scherzo. From what I can tell, it's usually a contrasting theme from the Scherzo proper, sometimes in the parallel or natural major or minor key, and usually rhythmically different (in Beethoven's case, often simpler, seemingly). 

Are there any specific criteria which define a Trio? I can't seem to get a definitive answer in my search. I appreciate anyone who can help me achieve some clarity on this.


----------



## KenOC

I don’t know of any rules. Traditionally the trio has more of a pastorale quality and features the woodwinds prominently. But that’s certainly not always the case. As you say, often it provides a contrast with the outer wings of the scherzo. Also, of course, it’s usually (like the outer wings) in triple time. Beethoven famously violated that custom in his 9th Symphony, though some may know of earlier examples of that.

Another couple of great Beethoven trios: In the Eroica, the trio is a virtuoso showpiece for horn trio. In the fifth, it's an almost absurd fugato for cellos and double-basses, like elephants hopping around with great speed and energy.


----------



## EdwardBast

No specific requirements. Both posts above are on the right track. In symphonies they often have contrasting instrumentation to the outer minuet or scherzo sections, using winds when the outer parts emphasize strings. The best way to get a grasp of it is probably to pick some by Hadyn, Mozart, and Beethoven on youtube and spend an hour listening. That should give a good cross-section.


----------



## Roger Knox

Good question about the Trio. In addition to previous posts and concerning the orchestra, according to the Norton/Grove Concise Encyclopedia of Music: "From the 17th century onwards the second of two alternating dances was called a 'trio,' whether or not it was in three parts: the usage probably derived from the contrasting sections for two oboes and bassoon used in dances in Lully's operas." Later the orchestration of the Trio (of a Minuet/Scherzo and Trio) could be enlarged and there could be doublings, chords, more parts, etc. Sometimes there is a drone of a perfect fifth, suggesting a bagpipe-type instrument.


----------



## millionrainbows

.................


----------



## flamencosketches

I'd be curious to hear an "original" trio where the trio part is played by only three instruments (preferably the oboes and bassoon combo listed there), so I could see if I could get a feel for how it evolved from there.


----------

